# I feel like an alien.



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Ever since I got DP almost 5 months ago, everything started to not make sense anymore. I feel like I don't understand time, day and night, basic human functions etc.. These are things I've known all my life that I never questioned before. Now it's like I'm just realizing this, though I can function perfectly normal everyday. (Atleast I think I can.) Can anyone relate?


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Definitely. Everything basic comes into questioning and you can't even explain it or comprehend it.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcom to my world , shit hits my thoughts when im walking all the time ,(how am I literally walking and keeping balanced on this earth) I know how walk but why these thoughts? Also question my memory and body functions, and understanding human lanuage. Even tho dam well I know how everything works


----------



## izzy (May 25, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel. I question a lot of things but my main thing is words. how do we know that the language we speak is right? :/ it's gbetting to me so bad. everything I talk I gotta pause and see if my words made sense.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

izz333 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I question a lot of things but my main thing is words. how do we know that the language we speak is right? :/ it's gbetting to me so bad. everything I talk I gotta pause and see if my words made sense.


stupid how we question something ,already knowing yourself to be true ,questions, like existences , reality ,"understanding language" ,and etc.


----------

